# Tivo App My Shows only has spinning wheels



## jamco44 (May 11, 2016)

I recently purchased a Tivo OTA lifetime and one of the Tivo Stream Boxes. After installing the stream box my ipad and iphone can see the device. I can stream live tv but on My Shows all I get is a list of spinning wheels. No shows show up. Any ideas?


----------

